# OH MY GOD!!!!!!



## CodeWeasel (Aug 11, 2005)

I JUST GOT ENGAGED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BEST GIRL EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## living in darkness (Apr 17, 2005)

Congratulations! That's awesome!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

who what where how... All right!!! 
:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

thats great! congratuations! :boogie


----------



## popcorn (Dec 18, 2005)

CONGRATS!!!!! How exciting for you!


----------



## hihi6 (Aug 17, 2005)

Congrats!!!!!!

:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow Congratulations  :yay :banana :banana :banana


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Great!! :banana


----------



## Thief13x (May 4, 2005)

CONGRADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so happy to hear that dude! I truly envy you because I often wonder if I will EVER find that girl. That was one of my biggest worries with SA, finding that girl. CON GRADS! :b


----------



## schooley (Mar 25, 2005)

THAT'S GREAT! What a Christmas gift!! Someone must be having a happy holiday! :love


----------



## SimpleThings18 (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow, Go you! Congrats on the engagment - I hope you two make each other very happy!


----------



## karma police (Nov 13, 2003)

Congratulations!!!!!!!! That's so awesome!


----------



## outOfThisWorld (Dec 31, 2003)

Thats awesome news. Congratulations


----------



## tired_tool (Sep 6, 2005)

Congrats :yay


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Wow congratulations!!


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

Oh wow, congrats CodeWeasel!!


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

that's great! congratz!


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

That's so wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## CodeWeasel (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks Everybody!!


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

That is great but my question is: What aspects of your SA did you overcome to meet this person? This person just didn't fall into your lap right?


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Congrats! Please share with us your enrico suave skills.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Congrats! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## maineiac (Nov 20, 2005)

Thats great! Congratulations!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Awesome, CodeWeasel! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------

